# Toilet Seat and Lid Covers



## debodun (Aug 8, 2018)

Of the toilets in your residence, how many have seat or lid covers?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2018)

Deb,  What do you mean,  "Seat  covers"   ???


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Deb,  What do you mean,  "Seat  covers"   ???


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)

None.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2018)

No! They’re disgusting, without going into details


----------



## IKE (Aug 8, 2018)

Nary a one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2018)

None!!!

I don't like anything _decorative _in my bathroom.

I also don't care to see a bunch of lotions potions bottles and cans sitting around.

I like the bathroom to look like no one has ever lived here, it's much easier to clean or at least do a five minute tidy up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2018)

Zero


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 8, 2018)

My Mom had the whole shebang. She had to have everything matching!  I like the lid cover and floor mats only, no seat cover!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)

Some of my friends had these, too-


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2018)

I like lid covers, but seat covers are not for me. Problem is when you have the elongated oval type lids, it's impossible to find a lid that fits. Even the elongated types are too short. So, I'm doing without lid covers.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 8, 2018)

A friend went for all of that.  She would even put small throw rugs over the wall to wall rugs.  Rugs Rugs Rugs.  Thing is, her daughter, who lived with her, uses a wheelchair, and used to try and tell her it was difficult as the throw rugs often got caught in the wheels of her chair. She did not listen.
As for the "carpet on the toilets.  No.  As someone else already stated, they collect too much.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Some of my friends had these, too-
> 
> View attachment 54808



And for the feminist 




Marie5656 said:


> A friend went for all of that.  She would even put small throw rugs over the wall to wall rugs.  Rugs Rugs Rugs.  Thing is, her daughter, who lived with her, uses a wheelchair, and used to try and tell her it was difficult as the throw rugs often got caught in the wheels of her chair. She did not listen.
> As for the "carpet on the toilets.  No.  As someone else already stated, they collect too much.



Like this ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2018)

I can see a lid cover, but not a seat for reasons Keesha was probably thinking.  I just think they get soiled easily and make the seat difficult to clean. Two toidies in my house, the one one the half-bath downstairs is naked. The one upstairs has a pink fuzzy lid cover. Something my mom had and I never bothered to remove it. Since my cat jumps up on the lid to drink out of a bowl of water I keep for him on top of the tank. I won't remove it until he goes to the big catnip patch in the sky; you know how cats are - the slightest change has them in a dither.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2018)

Well, I do wash the lid covers. The thing I can't stand, though, is where in some households the toilet lid is never closed. What's that about? Makes me think about the cartoons where the dogs love to drink the toilet water. Lol Does that really happen? One good thing about lid covers that if you don't have lids that close slowly (the more expensive type) then the lid cover stifles the loud noise of the lid heating the seat.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh  THOSE   Deb.   NO,   I don't  have ANY of those  in either  bathroom.   Too much bother to  keep  everything

neat  and  a  helluva  lot  cleaner  and  easier to maintain.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)

Keesha, your paper-cover doll is hysterical!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2018)

I have two small bathrooms in my house, one on the main floor and one in the basement.  Neither of them have any covers on the toilet.  Many moons ago when I was first married, I used a tank cover and a lid cover, but found that cleaning was a lot easier without them.  I would never use a seat cover like that for sanitary reasons, wouldn't want to have to sit on it either after some other people had used it.

I keep my toilet lid closed, neither the dog or the cat drinks out of the toilet, they get fresh filtered tap water every day instead.


----------



## Wren (Aug 8, 2018)

I don’t have either, I’ve seen the lid covers but never a  seat cover ...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2018)

None...absolutely zero!! Like wren, I've seen those lid covers in the past..*ugh*. but never the seat covers..

I remember those dolly toilet covers, i think one of my aunts had one.. horrible!!

I woudn't give any of it house room...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 8, 2018)

None, I gave them up many years ago. Like Aunt Bea  I hate seeing bottles of this and that standing all over. I even switched out my vanity to a pedestal sink. So much easier to clean around. My son put a small closet in the wall and that is where all the bottles and cleaners,and extra rolls of toilet paper go. The only thing I have out is a box of tissues and a small paper cup dispenser for company.


----------



## jujube (Aug 8, 2018)

None for me, thanks.  My grandmother had everything that could be covered, covered.  There were doilies, cutesy little rugs, toilet paper covers, Kleenex box covers, and of course the toilets.....seat, lid and tank.  

In the kitchen, the toaster was covered, the mixer was covered, the burners on the stove had covers.  I was always afraid to sit still for too long for fear that I'd get a crocheted cover on me before I'd notice......


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2018)

A crocheted JuJube. :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)

Keesha said:


> A crocheted JuJube. :laugh:


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2018)

I hate lid covers.

The lid won't stay up with those diddly things on them.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 9, 2018)

Zero.


----------



## JimW (Aug 9, 2018)

We don't have any seat or lid covers, but we do have the lid and seat combos that open and close quietly. These lids and seats basically open and close for you once you get them moving. I find myself slamming toilet seats up and down whenever I use the restroom at work or over a friend's house, lol.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I only have 1 bathroom,years ago I had both until I decided they both needed to go Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 12, 2018)

None.   And we leave the lids open; who wants to sit down on a closed lid at 3 a.m.?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't have any of those cover things, either.  I do not like them at all.


----------



## dkay (Sep 8, 2018)

I once had a co-worker who was kind of on the goth side. She didn't have covers but she did have a toilet seat and lid made out of some kind of clear plastic and embedded in the plastic were scorpions. I always made sure I used the bathroom BEFORE going to see her and I didn't drink very much while there. I know those things were embedded in the plastic but it still gave me chills.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Lid covers maybe, but seat covers seem like an "accident" waiting to happen.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 25, 2019)

No. never.


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2019)

dkay said:


> I once had a co-worker who was kind of on the goth side. She didn't have covers but she did have a toilet seat and lid made out of some kind of clear plastic and embedded in the plastic were scorpions. I always made sure I used the bathroom BEFORE going to see her and I didn't drink very much while there. I know those things were embedded in the plastic but it still gave me chills.



I saw one of those clear sets and lid with barbed wire embedded in them.  Ouchie, ouch, ouch....just to think about it.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 27, 2019)

Zero


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 27, 2019)

Memory lane... I cringe at the thought of all those germs clinging for life! These were soooooo popular at one time! I am very glad most people don't use them any longer... I do place one rug in front of the shower but that is all.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2019)

hiraeth2018 said:


> View attachment 61579
> 
> Memory lane... I cringe at the thought of all those germs clinging for life! These were soooooo popular at one time! I am very glad most people don't use them any longer... I do place one rug in front of the shower but that is all.




OMG!! I never in my life have I seen anything like those....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2019)

The picture of the blue set was my mother's bathroom complete with the ruffled priscilla style shower curtain.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2019)

Nada. I thought this was about those paper toilet seat covers available in some public washrooms.


----------

